# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  موسوعة نماذج لمادة التعبير و الإنشاء 110 نموذج من مواضيع مختلفة (تفضل بالدخول )

## الأمل البعيد

السلام عليكم 

*عبر هذا الموضوع يمكنكم الاطلاع على أكثر من 110  نموذج مساعد لمادة التعبير والإنشاء* 

*إبداء الرأي, الاستبانة , المسرحية , المقابلة , التحقيق الصحفي , رسائل التعزية , التقرير , رسائل التهنئة , الحوار , الخاطرة , الخبر الصحفي ,الخطبة , رسالة الاعتذار , رسالة العتب , القصة القصيرة , المحضر , المذكرات , المقال الاجتماعي ,المقال الشخصي , المقال العلمي , المقال الوصفي , المقال النقدي ,المناظرة , نثر المنظوم , النصح , الندوة* 

*كلها هنا .....* 


*مع تحديد لعدد النماذج في كل موضوع* 
*1 - إبداء الرأي --- عدد النماذج* *1* 
إبداء الرأي.rar‏ 

*2 - الاستبانة ---- عدد النماذج 6* 
استبانة.rar‏ 

*3 - المسرحية ---- عدد النماذج 2* 
المسرحية.rar‏

*4 - المقابلة ---- عدد النماذج 1* 
المقابلة.rar‏

*5 - التحقيق الصحفي --- عدد النماذج 10* 
تحقيق صحفي.rar‏


يتبع ..

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*تابع .........* 


*1 - رسائل التعزية ----- 5 نماذج* 
تعزية.rar‏ 
*2 - التقرير ------------- 3 نماذج* 
تقرير.rar‏ 
*3 - رسائل التهنئة ----- 4 نماذج* 
تهنئة.rar‏ 
*4 - الحوار -------------- 5 نماذج* 
حوار.rar‏
*5 - الخاطرة ------------ 6 نماذج* 
خاطرة.rar‏


*يتبع ..................*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*تابع .........* 

*1 - الخبر الصحفي ----------------- نموذجين*
خبر صحفي.rar‏ 
*2 - رسالة الاعتذار ----------------- نموذجين*
رسالة اعتذار.rar‏
*3- رسالة العتاب ------------------- 6 نماذج* 
رسالة عتاب.rar‏ 
*4 - القصة القصيرة ------------------ 6 نماذج*
قصة قصيرة.rar‏
*يتبع .......................*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

تابع .......... 

*1 - محضر -------------- 3 نماذج* 
محضر.rar‏
*2 - مذكرات ------------ 3 نماذج* 
محضر.rar‏ 
*3 - مقال اجتماعي ---- 5 نماذج* 
مقال اجتماعي.rar‏ 
*4- مقال شخصي ------ 8 نماذج* 
مقال شخصي.rar‏ 
*5- مقال علمي -------- 6 نماذج* 
مقال علمي.rar‏

*يتبع ..........................*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*تابع* 

*1 - مقال وصفي -------- 4 نماذج*
مقال وصفي.rar‏
*2 - مناظرة ------------- 7 نماذج*
مناظرة.rar‏
*3 - نثر المنظوم --------- 3 نماذج* نثر المنظوم.rar‏
*4 - رسائل النصح ------- 4 نماذج* نصح.rar‏ 
*5- المقال النقدي------- نموذجين* 
نصح.rar‏ 

*يتبع ....................*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

1 - الندوة --------- 3 نماذج 
نماذج الندوة.rar‏ 
2 - التعبير الوظيفي تعاريف شروح نماذج
نماذج الندوة.rar‏
إنتهى

----------


## كبرياء

*يســــــــــــــــــــــــلمووووووووووووو أمووولهـ على الموووضوع الروووعهـ ..* 

*ماننح ـــــــــــــــــــرم مجهوودكـ الح ــــــــــــــــــلووو ...* 

*تح ــــــــــــيآآـآآتــــــــــوو* 

*كبريــــــــــــــــــآآـآآآء*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يعطيكِ الف الف عافيه كبريااااء ع المرور الحلوو
تحياتي 
الأمل البعيد ,,

----------

